

Stripe site redesigned - NewHatMatt
https://stripe.com/

======
aquark
Looks great.

Would still love to see a non-developer centric site to point customers at so
they can understand who/what Stripe is in order to integrate with our site via
Stripe Connect.

------
deanly
The color scheme is very Apple-esque (iOS 7). Not as much of the brushed
aluminium from iOS 6 (and 5?).

